# New Tank arrived today starting a journal.



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a beautiful looking tank and cabinet. Where is the stand and tank from?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

ua hua said:


> That is a beautiful looking tank and cabinet. Where is the stand and tank from?


Miracles in glass


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

You had me at rimless


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Trying to decide if I should get the Cpr overflow rimless adapter or just make my own from plexi and if I make my own it would be made for 1/2" glass and wouldn't needs plastic screws.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

ADAtank said:


> You had me at rimless


Classic. 
Nice tank! Have fun and good luck with the process!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Glasscages.com makes/sells glass overflows for their tanks. Perhaps it would be easier 
for them since they have the glass on hand, to make one for you to your specs.
I don't know that they will sell them separate from their tanks however.
A thought went through my mind while looking at the tank of what it might look like
with four 30" Stingray lights on it.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

*Did alot of plumbing today 50 trips to home depot cause im a newb.*

So i did some plumbing today to get me closer to put in the fun stuff im fairly new to this hobby so i hope everything is properly set up I put about 17 feet of 3/4 inch flex spa at the roof of the cabinet to increase dwel time hopfully its not an over kill amazon had some nice deals on flex spa dirt cheap compared to home depot but i got some clamps from the electrical department at home depot that allowed me to conceal the dwel hosing at roof of the cabinet.

The only thing i dont know is if the 4 way pvc i put for all three drain hoses is sufficent enough or if it will drain properly guess ill find out. Didnt want to drill a bunch of new holes in my new sump.

Bump:

Bump:


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Raymond S. said:


> Glasscages.com makes/sells glass overflows for their tanks. Perhaps it would be easier
> for them since they have the glass on hand, to make one for you to your specs.
> I don't know that they will sell them separate from their tanks however.
> A thought went through my mind while looking at the tank of what it might look like
> with four 30" Stingray lights on it.


Yes i thought the same thing as well. But come to find after all materials and thick glass/plexi glass it would probably be the same price as buying the cpr product rimless glass mod for 30 dollars i placed a 1" pvc underer there and it actualy puts me exactly where i want to be and holds the overflow right up against the glass i might just go with that till i get the original crp rimless mod.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

do you have power under the stand or are you running cords? Nice setup. Can't wait to see it running.

Bump: do you have power under the stand or are you running cords? Nice setup. Can't wait to see it running.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Idrankwhat said:


> do you have power under the stand or are you running cords? Nice setup. Can't wait to see it running.
> 
> Bump: do you have power under the stand or are you running cords? Nice setup. Can't wait to see it running.


I will run a cord for now if I like the location I will put a socket in later I have a rug up against it I can run a cord almost invisibly but I wanted to have it like this so it will be easier to maintain and enjoy from my computer or where I watch television. 
I am going to set the plants up for one side view as if it was against the wall I'm not going to do an island in the middle the pane facing the living area will be the focal point for the view still.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I know many people love that overflow but like all HOB overflows they can still be noisy. Check into the Maggie Muffler if it gets too loud for you.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Idrankwhat said:


> Sounds like a plan. I know many people love that overflow but like all HOB overflows they can still be noisy. Check into the Maggie Muffler if it gets too loud for you.


Thanks ill deffinatly look into that.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

I am trying to decide if it would be better to put the cerges reactor after the 17 feet of dwell hose or before it. Any thoughts on this? The co2 will be injected into the rio at the sump my cerges pump is alittle over powered but its not stronger than my main pump.and im sure ill loose flow with 20 foot of travel till it comes back around at least that was the logic to getting a slightly more powerfull rio pump. i did do the DIY Needle wheel.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

*Plants came in yesterday.*

Did some planting last night not sure if everything is in its respectable spots or not but hey have to learn some how aye.
Starting first 2 weeks
ADA Aquasoil, No Nutrients,50-60% water changes daily for 2 weeks ph 6.6 75% R/O 25% Tap Add GH Booster to keep Gh @ 5 Baking soda KH @ 2
Sealed Overflow and Sealed Sump with Duct Tape
Running Mp 10 on 1/2" Glass in Lagoon mode


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

What kind of lights are you running over the tank? I really wish I had a tank with those dimensions but had to settle for the foot print of a 90 gal. The added depth makes a huge difference. 

Your off to a nice start. I look forward to watching it fill in. A good way to seal your sump and overflow up with is using Glad press and seal. It doesn't leave the glue behind like duct tape does and it seals really well.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Congrats to your new tank,looks great!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

ua hua said:


> What kind of lights are you running over the tank? I really wish I had a tank with those dimensions but had to settle for the foot print of a 90 gal. The added depth makes a huge difference.
> 
> Your off to a nice start. I look forward to watching it fill in. A good way to seal your sump and overflow up with is using Glad press and seal. It doesn't leave the glue behind like duct tape does and it seals really well.


The lights are 8x 48" T5's


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Subscribing! The tank dimensions are awesome! Love it so far.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

*Changed scape trimmed Tonia*

Was not happy with the scape and the unorginized look of the whole thing had to redo the whole scape.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

A little update video 1 month old now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUuFTAajz5Y


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

did you order your plants from ebi? a lot of those plants look like what he has


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

wlevine09 said:


> did you order your plants from ebi? a lot of those plants look like what he has


I Ordered them from Bartohog
And would like to add he was a pleasure to work with and everything came in good condition with zero algae on it.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

SwampGremlin said:


> A little update video 1 month old now.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUuFTAajz5Y


Oh, that's nice, viewable from all sides. 

I like the stump, the Dutch-ish arrangement of plants also works for me. It will look awesome once it grows some more over the next few months.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

SwampGremlin said:


> I Ordered them from Bartohog
> And would like to add he was a pleasure to work with and everything came in good condition with zero algae on it.


Very nice, the plants look great as does the tank.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

SwampGremlin said:


> I Ordered them from Bartohog
> And would like to add he was a pleasure to work with and everything came in good condition with zero algae on it.


I'm sending Bartohog's kids to college lol. A day without purchasing plants from him is like a day without sunshine. Tank looks phenomenal, makes me want another big one!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

This tank totally reminds me of Tom's dutch style tank


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

klibs said:


> This tank totally reminds me of Tom's dutch style tank


I was actualy inspired to do planted tanks when I saw Toms tank I actually told him to pick out some wood for me sorta like what he had in his 120 I also have everything equipment wise I could find on the Internet and by talking to him. I'm what you call a copy cat. I'm sure when I get the hang of it I'll venture off and try and do something diffrent but I thought by following his set up and such I would learn a lot and have a better success rate.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Yeah dude my comment was not meant to be negative in any way - hopefully you didn't take it that way. Your tank looks great and copying the style of others' successful tanks is nothing to be ashamed of - definitely easier than figuring out everything for yourself.

That piece of driftwood is excellent - perfect piece for that kind of scape. Good choice for sure


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

klibs said:


> Yeah dude my comment was not meant to be negative in any way - hopefully you didn't take it that way. Your tank looks great and copying the style of others' successful tanks is nothing to be ashamed of - definitely easier than figuring out everything for yourself.
> 
> That piece of driftwood is excellent - perfect piece for that kind of scape. Good choice for sure


Oh no i did notbtake it in a negative way at all i was just explaining my point of view to show you how right you were.


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

looks great!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

After 2 months of Growth


----------



## Nevets9333 (Jun 11, 2014)

The layout and colors in this tank look awesome. Well done!


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

huge tank envy going on right now. Beautiful setup and layout.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Trimmed up some yesterday.If you look at the First page pics you can see plants grow and duplicate very fast when treated correctly i haven't added anything thing since then just propagated what i had already.WEEDS!


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

very impressive! i love colors of your plants )


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice! Took a page out of Barr's book and used it greatly


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

https://youtu.be/AKxgqOJDijA


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Sub1117 said:


> Nice! Took a page out of Barr's book and used it greatly


He helped me out tremendously great guy, this tank looks very nice in our living space i am greatful for the knowlege bestowed upon me.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

I read you mention you're running (8) 48" T5 bulbs. What fixture do you have?


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

That is a gorgeous tank! Well done sir..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

bk. said:


> I read you mention you're running (8) 48" T5 bulbs. What fixture do you have?


 EnviroGro


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow what a tank, this thing is top notch. Great work.


----------



## ppp (Sep 2, 2015)

Beautiful tank. Any reason you opted to go with the overflow/sump setup thereby "blocking" views from one side?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Rescape and trim


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice tank, how long do you leave your light on/ temp settings?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

mba said:


> Nice tank, how long do you leave your light on/ temp settings?


7 hrs no temp setting no heater
But i live in south Florida i would need a chiller =)


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Man, I want every part of this.

Edit: how was shipping from a company based out of Canada?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

$137 dollars all the way to florida


----------



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

Reminds me of Tom Barr's 120gal.

Awesome scape.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Redone this tank once more enjoying the look more so this time around also notice by adding tap with my R/O 70 R/O 30% Tap some of the plants seem to be doing better.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JxIfGxnEY0


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

SwampGremlin said:


> After 2 months of Growth


Very healthy looking plants!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful tank!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Must be wonderful to view in person. 

You should be proud. Must be a lot of work to keep it like that.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Its about once a week of a half day of work to keep it looking neat but theres alot more i could do. Need to vacume more often need to tuck roots in the substrate need to look for dead leaves ect ect the list goes on and on but its worth every second because i actually enjoy it.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

So your a newbie huh yea right lol,beautiful tank nice work,I have been identifying the plants but am stuck on the last pic purple in front right and green whispy like left rear.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Doogy262 said:


> So your a newbie huh yea right lol,beautiful tank nice work,I have been identifying the plants but am stuck on the last pic purple in front right and green whispy like left rear.


Warren michigan eh? Cruisin down van **** to buddys pizza latley?or maybe hop over to butterfly's and mess around? I went to sterling class of 94 attended warren woods tower for alittle while Great Skate ftw.lol

I ve been doin planted tanks for alittle over a year now as for the plants names id have to look them up the whispy on is a tru weed I had to remove it do not recall the name the purple one i think you are reffering to is a ludwigia species and its really more of a brown color im sure youll find it on plant finder under the ludwigia section as i cannot recall the name. The year and a half ive been doing planted tanks i bassicly come home and read everything all my favorite aquascapers have ever posted and basicly mimic what they done to give me a good understand and also buy doing this it has been a very expensive route. But the results are satisfying and the knowledge is of course just as satisfying.

I still have a ways to go before i start acting like i know what im talking about as i only understand what i have accomplished myself..and in a year and a half how much could i possibly have experince wise hands on so i am a noob but i follow directions very carfully.
And i dont skimp when it comes to equiptment i go all out or nothing.my wife almost killed me when i told her how much my Swagelock regulator costed.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job, very good looking setup!!!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

omg, those plants look beautiful!
do you have a lot of pearling?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes usually after water change pearls a ton.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Added purigen,activated carbon, and a uv sterilizer and a 100 micron wet dry tray pad


----------



## liquid_krystale (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn...'mirin hard.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

You had me at lagoon mode.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

gmdiaz said:


> You had me at lagoon mode.



If you talking about the Eco tech vortec mp10w maybe someone knows the answer to this.
I set the night mode but the next day it doesn't automatically go into night mode at the same time, is this because i went cheap and didnt get the wifi one?
I mean do i literally have to hold mode and set every single night?


----------



## pipelayer (Sep 24, 2013)

What was the reason for adding all of those different filtration methods (i.e. purigen, carbon, UV,)? 

I believe I read you are not adding additional nutrients, correct?


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, so pretty!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

pipelayer said:


> What was the reason for adding all of those different filtration methods (i.e. purigen, carbon, UV,)?
> 
> I believe I read you are not adding additional nutrients, correct?


I Ei Dose


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Your plantings are amazing! I love the colors. Know you are having so much fun!!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Saw 2 small spots of BBA on some of the wood ripped all the plants out and the wood put only the wood without BBA back in Vacuumed Thoroughly and rescaped .


----------



## Blky2k (Nov 13, 2015)

Fantastic 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Blky2k said:


> Fantastic
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Thanks :grin2:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Woah!!

The new arrangement looks sweet. I wouldnt say it's better or worse than before. Like I said on tbr, a tank full of colorful, healthy plants is pretty much going to be awesome regardless.

Ballsy move indeed, look forward to seeing it grow out.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice! 

Wait a few weeks before adding the first school of fish.

Pump leak? Did you wrap all threads at least 4 times?

Sometimes on pumps you have to wrap more with teflon tape and then make a 3/16"-1/4" O-ring with silicone about the last 1/2" of the outer threads.

I had a jacuzzi pump on a clients tank leak out of the intake which should have been all vacuum. Some pumps will expand enough with heat to leak.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Just Wanted to share whats been going on with the tank with everyone.


----------



## geekdad (Aug 7, 2014)

Beautiful tank and healthy plants. I think I spot some ludwigia senegalensis in there. How's that growing for you?


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Stunning as usual. Always enjoy the updates. Can't see too many pictures of what you have created there.

Tanks like yours are the reason I went higher tech.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

geekdad said:


> Beautiful tank and healthy plants. I think I spot some ludwigia senegalensis in there. How's that growing for you?


Its growing well. I have to let it grow real long to propagate it, seems that when it hits the water surface like many plants it starts to explode with more branching off on it. Only problem with that is it starts to look messy with to many reaching the top. it already looks pretty messy atm But i have just started to dose full EI again so when things start to color up ill do a retrim and replant and post some more pics.

Bump:


Greggz said:


> Stunning as usual. Always enjoy the updates. Can't see too many pictures of what you have created there.
> 
> Tanks like yours are the reason I went higher tech.


Are you the pictures not showing up?
should be 4 of them.


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Read a good bit of the thread, don't know if I missed it. What do you have for a CO2 setup?

Awesome looking tank!


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

number1sixerfan said:


> Read a good bit of the thread, don't know if I missed it. What do you have for a CO2 setup?
> 
> Awesome looking tank!


I have rio pump (with a DIY needle wheel)in the sump my co2 line sits under the inlet of the rio pump then the pump pumps water into 2 cerges reactors one of them is filled half way with bio balls this is the reactor I have 2 of them https://www.uswatersystems.com/aquapurion-big-clear-4-5-x-20-commercial-filter-housing.html in between the two reactors I have like 14 feet of spa hose so the co2 goes through a rio pump up into a reactor then through 14 feet of spa hose then through another reactor half filled with bio balls then back to the sump where the hose is pointed at the sumps main pump to have the co2 water sucked up and injected into the tank. You have to look very hard to see the co2 within the water the bubbles are microscopic almost.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TaylorTurner (Mar 15, 2016)

What a beauty!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Man that's looking sweet!

Did you move this tank? I thought it used to sit in the middle of a floor somewhere...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful...I'm jealous! Why did you move it?


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

ScubaSteve said:


> Wow, so beautiful...I'm jealous! Why did you move it?


It was taking up the whole middle of a room needed more space


----------



## Blky2k (Nov 13, 2015)

Stunning 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

